#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Alot of petroleum books !
On my space



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

thanks to allSee More: Alot of petroleum books !

----------


## Mohamed

Thanks  Mohamed it have a nice books     *
*

----------


## hhooman

Thank You

----------


## aliali

thanks alot

----------


## aliali

..

----------


## dkp.engineer

Thank You

----------


## okumo

Givers never lack. You will not lack

----------


## ali1686

Thank You

----------


## okumo

Thank You

----------


## Omar Saad Ahmed

Thank You

----------


## mr_eldabi

Thank You

----------


## okumo

Thank You

----------


## okumo

Thank You

See More: Alot of petroleum books !

----------


## okumo

I must confess that this is one of the best of gifts I have ever received. Thank ypu and more power to your elbow.

----------


## darvish

More power ot your elbow
Jazakallah

----------


## ramon_serrano

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Akilbek

Good Books 
Thanks for Sharing.

----------


## kazakh

JazakaLlahu hairun.

----------


## Sabit

thank you !
God bless you!

----------


## dattatraykolte

DO U HAVE ANY SIMULATIOIN SOFTWARE
PLZ LET ME KNOW

I HAVE ONE QUESTION
NH3 line is there.at one end 14kg pressure is there & at the other end 12 kg pressure is there. howmuch wouls be flow of nh3 at 121 oC temp.(vapour phase).

if second side pressure suddenly dropped to 10kg how much will be flow.
MAIL ME at
dattatraykolte@yahoo.com

----------


## dattatraykolte

DO U HAVE ANY SIMULATIOIN SOFTWARE
PLZ LET ME KNOW

I HAVE ONE QUESTION
NH3 line is there.at one end 14kg pressure is there & at the other end 12 kg pressure is there. howmuch wouls be flow of nh3 at 121 oC temp.(vapour phase).

if second side pressure suddenly dropped to 10kg how much will be flow.
MAIL ME at
dattatraykolte@yahoo.com

----------


## saadi

thanks alot...

----------


## medori

Thank You

----------


## chito

thanks allloooottt very useful thing

----------


## hesham 2010

Thank You

See More: Alot of petroleum books !

----------


## saadi

Thank You

----------


## Abdul Hassan Shah

> Thanks  Mohamed it have a nice books     *
> *



DEAR SIR
SOME BOOK need TO RUN A WIN RAR FILE.PLZ EMAIL THIS FILE
petro.bnu@gmail.com

----------


## Abdul Hassan Shah

Thank You

----------


## Abdul Hassan Shah

thanks a lot

----------


## Abdul Hassan Shah

Thanks.
God Bless U.

----------


## kpartheeban

Thanks a lot friend

----------


## ahannan84

*Well thnx alot Buddy !

May Allah Bless You.*

----------


## alaamosh

**

----------


## Abdul Hassan Shah

if some one have petroleum vidios plz e-mail me at this
e mail :Stick Out Tongue: etro.bnu@gmail.com

----------


## waqas ul islam

hello everyone,

i need information about the thermal gas resorvoirs :Smile:  

pleaze send me on my email add:
link.waqas@gmail.com

thank you very much :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Hec

thank you very much

----------


## asad ullah khan

i need

See More: Alot of petroleum books !

----------


## MUHAMMAD ILYAS KHAN

salam to all u i need petroleum books

----------


## kashif_lighari

yar bundle of thanks for the books

----------


## kott

cool site! 

there are videos on those site

----------


## 7thstage

Thanks alot. This is a library of pet engineering books for me. You have done well

----------


## 7thstage

This site is amazing. I don't have problem of no books but that of time to read. I will do my best. This is a reservoir of petroleum books

----------


## hunggeo

thankyou very much

----------


## Abdul Hassan Shah

Thanks Mohamed

----------


## vahid6105

nice collection. Thanks

----------


## Kevin-Reiko

Good job Alkathami, now I can answer some mysteries in the job place!

----------


## uganeth

Thank for your book, very good.

----------


## gepachir

Thanks

----------


## david7698

thank you a million

See More: Alot of petroleum books !

----------


## dogra74

Thanks Alot Brother!!!

----------


## anggrain

Thanks a lot

----------


## sattar32

thanks, Do u have any book on amine corrosion problem??

----------


## trlababalan

More books

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## belader

Thanks a lot for sharing !!!

----------


## mikemike

thnks

----------


## iasamore

Thanks a Lot.Great Collection.
I AM looking for this book
Kindly share, if any member got it.
Oil Property Evaluation
Author: R.S. Thompson and D.J. Wright.lot

----------


## NGUYETMINHPT

thanks

----------


## mkishpetro

Thank You

----------


## sattar32

do u have removed these books from sharing, because now link is not working.... do u have the book of oilfiled processing of petroleum, i need this

----------


## Makhlouf

*Thank you*

----------


## sadegh128

Thank you

See More: Alot of petroleum books !

----------


## settimana

"The file link that you requested is not valid"
Sorry, this was the message i got when i tried the link you provided.
please upload them again
thank you very much

----------


## asaneto1

Dear Mr 

Could you Please make your link to download some of you precious book collection ?
It says that the link is no longer valid...!!

Thanx for being so kind .......

----------


## y6nb

Merci

----------


## dirtydoxen

hi,the link is dead can u do something about it. thanks

----------


## petroman44

thanks bro!!!!

----------


## mba-Sh

Hi
the link is not valid. would you please put another source for downloading books?

----------


## hsalah73

thank you mohamed

----------


## alouche

the link is not working

----------


## Athon

The link is off. Could you upload again?

----------


## Born-Different

Please, do something!

----------


## rhosseiny

Thank u very much= didi madloba

----------


## suresh72kumar

I got a message that the link is not valid.
Can you please post it again.


sureshSee More: Alot of petroleum books !

----------


## OWAIS MATEEN SIDDIQUI

Hi people i new to this site and want to get some material on well testing can anybody give me some material on well testing..........
Plz.......
I am fresh and want to learn more abt well testing

----------


## Saied_M

Dear Broth

Many thanks for your kind effort

----------


## Reservoir Eng.

Thank You

----------


## GeoVic

Thanks!

----------


## tecusey

tanks for your  coperation.

They would be able to help me to look for the book BASIN COMPARTMENTS AND SEALS by Ortoleva.

tanks for your attention,


please get in touch to vj.florezvargas@yahoo.com

----------


## emmyclev

Am speechless.. Thanks alot

----------


## Fergot

Thanks you!!!

----------


## simon83

I got a message that the link is not valid.
Can you please post it again.
Thank You. My email is simon_yong83@hotmail.com

----------


## simon83

I got a message that the link is not valid.
Can you please post it again.
Thank You. My email is simon_yong83@hotmail.com

----------


## ahmedm

thanks very good reference

----------


## vberrios

Thank you

----------


## abetancourt

Muchas gracias. Muy &uacute;til.

See More: Alot of petroleum books !

----------


## hungnm

Thnak you very much

----------


## shdren

Thank you.

----------


## Hidayatullahkhan

*salam to all friends*

----------


## openkev

Thak You

----------


## dipak_m

I want this book "Petroleum engineering handbook for the practicing engineer, Volume 1 By Mohammed A. Mian"
Thanks

----------


## dafenshi

> On my space
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



do u have any book or course for Seismic geophysics (Acquisition,processing)?

BR,
dafenshi

----------


## komale_lade

thanks alot

----------


## hazemkhalil

thank you very much for your good topics

----------


## yanerosolitario

Thank you!

----------


## dev_r

> On my space
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Hello,

The link is down?
Can you check pls?

thx,

Dev_r

----------


## JANAKI

how to down load from

----------


## lmvu103

Thank You!

See More: Alot of petroleum books !

----------

